# CLIMAX 28" TOC cyclometer Rare To Find and great holiday gift to yourself



## mike cates (Nov 25, 2019)

CLIMAX 28" TOC CYCLOMETER. Fully functioning and as complete with box as you will find. Great for use or to put in your display case.
I can be contacted about this item outside of feebay as long as there are no bids placed on it.
Mike Cates
(760) 473-6201 No Texts and Voice Calls/Messages only.
cates0321@hotmail.com

Click here:  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=163961567766


----------



## mike cates (Dec 2, 2019)

Bump and SEARCH my other BRIDGEPORT cyclometer for sale.


----------



## mike cates (Jul 2, 2020)

Bump and SEARCH my name for all my things for sale.
Mike Cates


----------



## mike cates (Jul 6, 2020)

Bump.


----------



## mike cates (Jul 14, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Aug 3, 2020)

Bump


----------



## IngoMike (Aug 3, 2020)

The eBay link is bunk!


----------



## mike cates (Aug 6, 2020)

That ebay link has expired. Just search for CLIMAX cyclometer and my OTHER ITEMS on ebay for newest links.
Mike Cates


----------



## mike cates (Aug 12, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Aug 20, 2020)

My eBay ads expire so the price is $1750 plus $15 shipping to the lower 48 states.


----------



## mike cates (Aug 27, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Sep 3, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Sep 12, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Sep 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Sep 26, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Oct 4, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Oct 5, 2020)

Awaiting payment from interested buyer.


----------

